# Regular Season Game #11: Houston Rockets @ New York Knicks



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Houston Rockets at New York Knicks. New York, NY Madison Square Garden 6:30PM central time*

*Houston*








*(6-4)
Probable Starters*








































*VS*

*New York*








*(4-7)
Probable Starters*








































*TV Coverage
Houston: FSN Houston New York: MSG National: NBALP*​Preview


> HOUSTON -- Tracy McGrady isn't sure how anyone could have labeled him as a selfish player in the past.
> 
> "I've never been that way," McGrady said. "I might be one of the most unselfish players in the league."
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*vBookie*

will be made when the lines are up.
Sorry guys, I will be busy tomorrow, so I did this today.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Is Steve Francis playing tonight?

If we shoot the ball better than we did last time we played, I am going to say Houston by 11. (93 - 82)


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

this is a must win game. if we cant dispose of NYK then we're in trouble

yao should get the ball alot! he dominates curry cause they dont double team him


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Man how many more games do I have watch the Rox with no Chuck?? LOL

I am wondering if the Knicks are going to try a different defense on Yao maybe they will end up double teaming him. I sorta feel sorry for Curry after reading his quotes.. "that he doesn't score 30 or 40 on me"

Poor kid is losing his confidence.

heeheehee

Rox by 8


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

balkman did a good job on yao last time.. 3 steals in 15 mins?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Must win game...we cant afford to slip to 6-5. Especially when we are playing the knicks. I would also like to see Bonzi get some burn in this game. And finally we better not let no 15pt lead slip away in the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have bet all my money on the Rockets. If we lose, I am broke

(points wise)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

entry pass should not be a hard pass


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I have beat all my money on the Rockets. If we lose, I am broke
> 
> (points wise)


You know I have to do the justice, even though I can cheat the system like pay out the uCash to the losers of the bets instead of the winners. However, I will get fired. On the other hand, I feel bad for you for putting all your uCash on the line, what should I do, pants on fire right now... :biggrin: (nah, I would rather keep my job.)

Hey, I can watch the game because I have MSG. Ok, Houston is on top as Yao is shooting his FTs.
29-26


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tivo people rewind & tell me if frye took the ball out? stupid azz refs


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Tivo people rewind & tell me if frye took the ball out? stupid azz refs


No


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game is on SopCast on the MSG channel.

Also does Kenny Smith do the MSG broadcasting?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes he does, wow. I never knew that


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh does anyone know if you can record these tv streams into video files?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****, Snyder with a broken right hand.
Hes out for sure. And now here come the injuries again...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, Vspan is getting some playing time!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> ****, Snyder with a broken right hand.
> Hes out for sure. And now here come the injuries again...


That's terrible. Snyder's not only a tough physical player but he's a real good passer to Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Man, what a bummber. MSG reported that Kirk Snyder has broke his right hand and is out for an undisclosed amount of time. *

I guess now it forces JVG to use Bonzi, Vspan, and Novak more often now. This sucks, we lost Hayes (At least hes comming back soon) But I am guessing Snyder is going to be out for atleast 2 months depending on how serious it is... :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we're shooting 20% better than them and only leading by 3 at the 1/2??

Hope Snyder will be well. And hope Bonzi's ready to step up...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> *we're shooting 20% better than them and only leading by 3 at the 1/2??*
> 
> Hope Snyder will be well. And hope Bonzi's ready to step up...


*13* turnovers

Horrible


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *13* turnovers
> 
> Horrible


@ the half.... :curse: downright ugly! I'm hoping for a Novak sighting myself


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

seriously I can accept tough losses to elite teams like Spurs and Pistons at this point (well Pistons are suppose to be elite anyway), but if we give away this game, i'm gonna be quite pissed off


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good D to start the half, 24 sec violation on the Knicks, and a pass turned into turnover.
We need to start getting my O-rebounds.

Yao is having his way with Curry again. And Knicks call timeout

Rockets up 7, 52-45


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dang, Curry is HUGE!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

8:04 HOU - J. Howard defensive rebound
8:06 NY - C. Frye missed a 13-foot jumper in the lane
8:26 NY - N. Robinson defensive rebound
8:27 HOU - T. McGrady missed a 26-foot three-pointer from the left wing
8:37 HOU - J. Howard defensive rebound
8:38 NY - E. Curry missed a 6-foot hook shot in the lane
8:56 HOU - S. Battier made a 24-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: T. McGrady
9:15 HOU - R. Alston steals the ball from E. Curry
9:27 HOU - Turnover on Y. Ming
9:41 HOU - S. Battier defensive rebound


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man its quiet here tonight on the Rockets board


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Frye is looking great for the Knicks. This guy has some talent


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

haha yah where is everyone?? think maybe they're still recovering from the disappointment from the past few games


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

McGrady not going to the basket. He is shooting nothing but jumpshots and is 3-10 with 1-4 on three pointers.

Also Yao has only 3 rebounds. What the heck


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Alston is 1-6 from three point range. Ugh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is scaring me. We cant hit a shot and its past the half way mark in the 3rd.

VSpan is in the game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And i am alone in the rockets board and talking to myself but I still am posting about the Rockets lol

Knicks within 4, we were up by 10. Have not scored since.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac finally hit a 3 pointer
He needs to stop taking those and drive to the hoop.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice hustle by Vspan, almost got the steal!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, Yao got blocked by* Nate Robinson*

wtf!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn, Yao got blocked by* Nate Robinson*
> 
> wtf!


u've got to be kidding me


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets up 65-62 going into the 4th


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Scott padgett is getting way too much time


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> u've got to be kidding me


Watch ESPN, its a clear block. I am shocked 

Head with a nice 3 68-64 Rockets


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Game tied 68-68 
crap


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Yao needs to strengthen his forearms. He's like a big T-Rex with little weak arms.

Maybe Yao needs to wear a Rip Hamilton mask.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Vspan turned it over. But is passing the ball into the post well


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Scott padgett is getting way too much time


I agree, but with hayes and snyder out, we are forced to use a lot more of our depth. Finally.
But he is getting too much PT


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

5 more turnovers and 6 less rebounds than the opponent is not a winning combination


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Turnovers, turnovers, and turnovers. 18 so far with 8:00 mins left
Rockets average 16 turnovers a game
tied at 70


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

73-70 Tmac with a 3
Who the hell is David Lee? He has been a pest all game! Stealing, dunking, and rebounding, oh my!

lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac gets fouled while shooting a 3. 
3 freethrows comming for TMac, makes all 3

76-71 Rockets


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

VSpan drws the charge on "Starbury"

I like how Vspan is getting good playing time finally


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I likes.....I likes


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Knicks going ice cold and and Rockets up 9 with 4:30 to play
Vspan good drive, missed layup but Yao with the follow up jam


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh crap we're leading with a few minutes left.

Alston/Howard/Padgett for David Lee


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> Oh crap we're leading with a few minutes left.
> *
> Alston/Howard/Padgett for David Lee*


:rofl:
I dont know who this guy is but he is kicking ***.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Miss by Battier, Yao with the good tip out to Head
Head swishes a 3, Rockets up by 8
NYC misses layup
Yao draws the foul shooting 2 freethrows
Yao shoots 2/2 Rockets up by 10 again


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

David Lee with the basket and foul. Makes freethrow
Who is this guy?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Alston hits a 3 Rockets back up by 10 with 1:00 left in the game
Knicks into garbage time. Rockets up by 8, with Tmac going to the line
Tmac misses first and hits the 2nd, Rockets up by 9
Crawford hits a 3 and get fouled for a possible 4 point play
Makres freethrow
Rockets up 5


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh crap, one of those games.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Alston fouled, Knicks in the penalty
Alston makes both FT's, lead by to 7
Knicks miss both shot attempts, Yao rebounds, gets fouled
and shoots 2 FT's makes 2/2
Lead back up to 9


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok looks like this one's in the bag. Head's been really consistent for us off the bench. Lets hope the other guys will continue to step up while Chuck and esp. Snyder is out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think its safe to say this one is in the bag.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Rox got nothing to be proud of beating this team. Knicks is the most dysfunctional team in the league.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Final score 97-90 Rockets win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> Rox got nothing to be proud of beating this team. Knicks is the most dysfunctional team in the league.



Gotta stay w/ New Orleans & SA...gotta win these type, not proud....but happy for the win on the road....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Gotta stay w/ New Orleans & SA...gotta win these type, not proud....but happy for the win on the road....


2 games of which we should have won. But we blew it


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn, Yao got blocked by* Nate Robinson*
> 
> wtf!


Yup, great play by Nate, It should be a top ten play.

The cheer in MSG was so loud after that play. On the note though, Yao got popped in one of his eye after the play by Nate.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Boring game. Our role players can't do anything unless they're wide open. When defenders sag back to prevent the pass to Yao, daring our guys to shoot, we're helpless. Battier is way too passive. He never attempts a shot unless it's from the corner.

David Lee has been killing everyone this season. He's averaging 7.5 offensive rebounds per 40 minutes. He has something like the 10th best PER in the league. Just knows where the ball is going to be. It doesn't hurt that he can jump too.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Boring game. Our role players can't do anything unless they're wide open. When defenders sag back to prevent the pass to Yao, daring our guys to shoot, we're helpless. Battier is way too passive. He never attempts a shot unless it's from the corner.
> 
> David Lee has been killing everyone this season. He's averaging 7.5 offensive rebounds per 40 minutes. He has something like the 10th best PER in the league. Just knows where the ball is going to be. It doesn't hurt that he can jump too.


 Yeah, David Lee has been nothing short of phenomenal. A bigger Chuck Hayes with more hustle.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

yaontmac said:


> Rox got nothing to be proud of beating this team. Knicks is the most dysfunctional team in the league.


They're not that bad. They thrashed the Wizards and the Heat, and stayed close with the Cavs and Spurs. Yao had 35/17 last time against them, but even then it wasn't an easy win.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Finally we won another game. Time for some fresh up, and I'm glad that McGrady stepped up his game late to give us a nice victory. 

Victory is victory.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

David Lee was the only bright spot on last seasons Knicks...and he is probably the best player on the Knicks at the moment concerning positive contributions to the team.

Good, needed win. These are the types you have to win, to keep up with the SA and DAL of the league. Even if the game was a bit ugly.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

U G L Y houston got no allaby they ugly hehe they ugly


----------

